# Mutter lässt einen nicht WoW spielen



## Mullok (23. Oktober 2008)

Also zum folgenden Problem: 

Meine Mutter ist gegen WoW, da sie meint, dass ich süchtig bin, aber nach abertausenden selbstests (von ihr ausgefüllt) alle als nicht süchtig und auch meine Spielzeit hält sich in grenzen (max eine Stunde am Tag am freitag vielleicdht mal 4 wegen raids. 

WoW macht mir so viel spaß und meine Zeit bewegt sich ja in normalen Zeiten und ich habe weder meine Freunde noch die Schule vernachlässigt.

nun zu meiner frage: 
habt ihr irgendwelche ideen wie ich meine mutter umstimmen kann, dass ich weiterzocken darf

Ps: sie hat probleme mit allen spielen die man online spielen kann: sogar Browsergames wie freewar und ogame.....^^


----------



## jolk (23. Oktober 2008)

Zeig ihr diesen Thread : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71249


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Oktober 2008)

Mullok schrieb:


> Also zum folgenden Problem:
> 
> Meine Mutter ist gegen WoW, da sie meint, dass ich süchtig bin, aber nach abertausenden selbstests (von ihr ausgefüllt) alle als nicht süchtig und auch meine Spielzeit hält sich in grenzen (max eine Stunde am Tag am freitag vielleicdht mal 4 wegen raids.
> 
> ...


Wenn du alle Test von ihr als nicht süchtig bestanden hast würd ich einfach ma sagen überred sie zu einer Testzeit und wenn du die dann halt gut bestehst soll sie entscheidne ob sie immer noch dagegen ist.


----------



## youngceaser (23. Oktober 2008)

des schaffst du nie werd erwachsen such dir nen job und zieh aus so werde ichs auch machen müssen ^^


----------



## SixNight (23. Oktober 2008)

wie alt bist du ? 
dann hab ich gute tipps wenn du in meinem altersbereich bist


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2008)

Jeder Psychologe wird deiner Mutter zustimmen - du bist süchtig nach World of Warcraft. Das ist jetzt kein Witz oder ein böser Flame. Manch einer trinkt jeden Abend *nur* ein Bier - auch das ist schon Alkoholismus.

Du solltest deiner Mutter zeigen, wie du Schule und PC Spiele jeglicher Art unter einen Hut bringst. Beweise ihr, das du verantwortlich mit dem Medium umgehst. Zuerst musst du deinen Eltern aber immer mitteilen, was in der Schule und ausserschulisch gemacht wurde - das schafft Vertrauen.

Genau das fehlt deiner Mutter ja wohl in dich und dein selbstverantwortliches Leben.

/wink maladin


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich fragen wie alt du bist Mullok? Das ist jetzt keine Frage um dich hinterher aufgrund deines altes zu dissen oder um mich über deine Rechtschreibung lustig zu machen (welche hier im Forum schon zu den besseren gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Nur macht es finde ich für konkrete Tipps schon einen Unterschied ob du 12, 16 oder >18 bist.


----------



## alchilèes (23. Oktober 2008)

im fernsehen gabs letztens einen bericht darüber das gamer eine schnellere auffassungsgabe und gutes räumliches sehen haben....
ist noch gar nicht solange her, da sind gamer gegen studenten die nicht spielen angetreten und konnten sich durchaus mit denen messen.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> spiel trotzdem! wenn sie dir verbietet zu spielen und versucht den pc auszumachen, schlag sie. im fernsehn hilft das immer^^


schlägste deine eltern auch?:>


----------



## SixNight (23. Oktober 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie alt du bist Mullok? Das ist jetzt keine Frage um dich hinterher aufgrund deines altes zu dissen oder um mich über deine Rechtschreibung lustig zu machen (welche hier im Forum schon zu den besseren gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 das hab ich auch gefragt ^^ und war 100% nicht um ihn zu dissen weil man das mit 12 vllt. einfacher hat als mit 16 oder 18


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> spiel trotzdem! wenn sie dir verbietet zu spielen und versucht den pc auszumachen, schlag sie. im fernsehn hilft das immer^^


das is der geilste spruch den ich heut gelesen habe^^


----------



## BleaKill (23. Oktober 2008)

Geh sie mit deiner Gilde am Freitag raiden. Wenn sie down ist kann sie dir keine Verbote mehr erteilen!


----------



## Bralatur (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> schlägste deine eltern auch?:>



ne ich war ein ganz lieber aber im fernsehn kommt doch immer so zeug und da geben die eltern verzweifelt auf nach einiger zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (23. Oktober 2008)

Machs wie ich: Suche dir einen Job und finanzier den Kram selbst. Damit solltest du dir etwas mehr Unabhängigkeit "erkaufen" können. Spiel immer mehr, bis WoW einen so großen Teil deines Lebens einnimmt, dass du für nix mehr Zeit hast ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## lukss (23. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Geh sie mit deiner Gilde am Freitag raiden. Wenn sie down ist kann sie dir keine Verbote mehr erteilen!


lol xD


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> ne ich war ein ganz lieber aber im fernsehn kommt doch immer so zeug und da geben die eltern verzweifelt auf nach einiger zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dan bin ich ja beruhigt :>


----------



## Duracel (23. Oktober 2008)

n tip ^^

geh raus, spiel fussball zerreisse deine neue hose. komme volltrunken nach hause und kotze ihren teppich voll oder piss in die vase ^^ pack ne leere schachten zigaretten in deine jacke.
nach 2 - 3 wochen solchen verhaltens wird sie dir dein abo finanzieren und n neuen rechner kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



evtl. heuerst du n paar punks, penner etc. ab und sagst "das sind meine neuen freunde, die möchten heut zum essen hierbleiben" oder sag "ich möchte heute bei denen schlafen - einer der 5 Väter wird schon da sein um auf uns aufzupassen"

hehe sorry konnte mir das nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (23. Oktober 2008)

Manche Eltern sind schon etwas komisch aber ich habe auch Jahre gebraucht um zu verstehen, dass sie es im Grunde nicht böse meinen und ihre Kinder nur beschützen wollen.
Je mehr Druck du auf sie auswirkst, desto kritischer kann sich das Verhältnis ändern.
Ich frage mich allerdings was das für "Tests" sind, die dir deine Mutter da vorlegt und dessen Ergebnis sie offenbar selbst nicht überzeugt.

Ganz ehrlich .. hätte man mir vor Jahren sowas vorgelegt wäre ich mir schon etwas blöd vorgekommen.
Mir stellt sich die Frage nach dem Zweck. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie alt du bist aber irgendwann würde ich mir auch die Frage stellen warum mir (in dem Falle dir) nicht einfach vertraut wird.
Wenn du deine Spielgewohnheit selbst im Griff hast, kannst du es ihr nur beweisen wenn sie dir die Freiheit gibt selbst zu entscheiden wieviel Zeit du investieren willst.

Gruß Creci


----------



## Mullok (23. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin 15 jahre alt und aufm gymi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ne ich würde nie meine mutter schlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (23. Oktober 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> n tip ^^
> 
> geh raus, spiel fussball zerreisse deine neue hose. komme volltrunken nach hause und kotze ihren teppich voll oder piss in die vase ^^ pack ne leere schachten zigaretten in deine jacke.
> nach 2 - 3 wochen solchen verhaltens wird sie dir dein abo finanzieren und n neuen rechner kaufen
> ...


made my day XD


----------



## lukss (23. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak
das video hat zwar nichts mit wow zu tun aber vll hat deine mutter solche sendungen geschaut und ist deshlab so


----------



## Madrake (23. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> spiel trotzdem! wenn sie dir verbietet zu spielen und versucht den pc auszumachen, schlag sie. im fernsehn hilft das immer^^



Sowas könnte man an diverse Dokusendungen verschicken^^

btw.

Wenn du dich auf einen Streit mit Mutti einlässts, dann wird eine Mutti schnell zum "Drachen" - bzw. redet dann mit Vati am Abend darüber was vorgefallen ist, und der ist dann auch wütend.

Also alles sachlich bleiben die Lage so darstellen wie du sie siehst, oder Kompromisse suchen... - hiflt meist immer, wenn der eine (bsp. Du) einen Weg auf den andren zugeht (also Eltern/ Mutti), dann können diese ebenso einen Weg auf dich zugehen... - und man trifft sich in der Mitte.

z.B. am WE WoW bzw. in Ferien oder so (Beispiel)... - wenn die Eltern das wirklich so sehr als Gefahr bei dir sehen...

achja da spielt das Alter trotzdem eine gewisse ROlle

mfg Madrake


----------



## Dubstep (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon so viele andere geschrieben haben! Überzeuge deine Mum mit Leistungen, da du ja anscheinend noch zur Schule gehst! Wobei 1 Stunde WoW am Tag und mal 4 Stunden am Freitag wegen Raiden nicht wirklich viel ist. Mach ab und an mal die Wohnung sauber, wasch mal ab. Hilf Ihr einwenig. Vielleicht bringt es ja was!

Ach wie fein das ich als kleiner nur beleidigt hab sein müssen und alles war geregelt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g* jaja verwöhntes Stadtkind war .)

Sag deiner Mum du kennst einen aus Österreich der arbeitet von 9.00 - 18.00 und zockt nach der Arbeit mehr als 1 Stunde am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gG*

lg Alex


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Geh sie mit deiner Gilde am Freitag raiden. Wenn sie down ist kann sie dir keine Verbote mehr erteilen!


Gibt es einen Moderator, welcher mal seine User-Sperrfunktion testen möchte? Ich hätte da ein Kandidat, der täglich mit neuen sinnvollen Post glänzt.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (23. Oktober 2008)

Baseballschläger FTW


----------



## Axolotl (23. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> spiel trotzdem! wenn sie dir verbietet zu spielen und versucht den pc auszumachen, schlag sie. im fernsehn hilft das immer^^



Dumpfbacke!!!


----------



## Drakthas (23. Oktober 2008)

Mullok schrieb:


> also ich bin 15 jahre alt und aufm gymi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich würde nie meine mutter schlagen xD

made my day


----------



## nioKs (23. Oktober 2008)

also ich mache es immer so dass wenn ich viele klausuren schreibe etc. garkein wow spiele!
ich mache das nicht weil meine mom mir es verbietet zu zoggen sonderen weil einem schule dann einfacher fällt...außerdem weiß sie dass ich so die schule schaffe und wow nicht die überhand gewinnt..!


----------



## orton14 (23. Oktober 2008)

bei uns in der Gilde gibt es einen krieger namens busaku der darf auch immer nur bis um 8 spielen. bei raids ist das immer etwas schwierig. dann kommt immer die sogenannte imbawaffe: steckerzieher der erzeugerin


----------



## Wardwarf (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke a) Troll oder b) Die mutter hat die Panikmache auf zdf oder ard geschaut und alles geglaubt.


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

orton14 schrieb:


> bei uns in der Gilde gibt es einen krieger namens busaku der darf auch immer nur bis um 8 spielen. bei raids ist das immer etwas schwierig. dann kommt immer die sogenannte imbawaffe: steckerzieher der erzeugerin



"Mar## ich batsch dir gleich eine! Jetzt mach den Computer aus! "
- "Ja, Mama...."
- Gelächter im TS



mowl du Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag mal so Grundvorrausetzung is schonmal das deine eltern sich überhaupt überzeugen lassen wollen!
Oft wissen die doch gar nicht was du da machst und haben ihr Wissen nur aus einseitig kommentierten Berichten aus dem Fernsehen.
Treu dem Motto "Jeder der online spielt wird süchtig, verkrüppelt seelig und moralisch und landet bei Hartz IV"

Das nicht jeder online-gamer ein totaler Suchti ist und 17 h am Tag spielt gilts deinen Eltern zu beweisen!
Der Tipp von oben "Aktivitäten in und ausserhalb der Schule aufzeigen und davon berichten" sollte dabei sehr hilfreich sein!


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## BleaKill (23. Oktober 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Moderator, welcher mal seine User-Sperrfunktion testen möchte? Ich hätte da ein Kandidat, der täglich mit neuen sinnvollen Post glänzt.



Hmm vielleicht dich selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (23. Oktober 2008)

orton14 schrieb:


> ... dann kommt immer die sogenannte imbawaffe: steckerzieher der erzeugerin



die giga-verarsche war schon sehr geil


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (23. Oktober 2008)

Vor langer Zeit: Gruul auf 4%,  Heildudu idled.................. Heildudu off. 2% Wipe Oo

Sagt der große Bruder im TS: Mutter hat dem grad die Sicherung rausgedreht. 

Wer die Reppkosten für den try zahlen durfte war klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (23. Oktober 2008)

Schade Video wurde raus genommen^^ Ich sag nur Felix bei der Super Nanny xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Oktober 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Jeder Psychologe wird deiner Mutter zustimmen - du bist süchtig nach World of Warcraft. Das ist jetzt kein Witz oder ein böser Flame. Manch einer trinkt jeden Abend *nur* ein Bier - auch das ist schon Alkoholismus.
> 
> Du solltest deiner Mutter zeigen, wie du Schule und PC Spiele jeglicher Art unter einen Hut bringst. Beweise ihr, das du verantwortlich mit dem Medium umgehst. Zuerst musst du deinen Eltern aber immer mitteilen, was in der Schule und ausserschulisch gemacht wurde - das schafft Vertrauen.
> 
> ...




Grrr Bähhh Da muss Ich Maladin Leider Mal Recht Geben ! Besser kann man es nicht sagen


----------



## Kheltaras (23. Oktober 2008)

mach einfach mal ne spielpause sei nie zuhause und to so als ob du dich fuer andere sachen interessierst... mit wotlk wird sowieso nix bringen intensiv zu zocken weil erstmal alles ueberfuellt sein wird wenn du dann langsam wieder anfaengst wirst du

a) keinen bock mehr haben weil andere sachen mehr spass machen
oder
b) weniger zocker weil du andere sachen auch toll findest
oder
c) so wie vorher zocken allerdings mit dem unterschied dass sich deine mutter erstmal keine sorgen mehr macht wenn du wirklich immer nur 10-15 stunden / woche hast


----------



## Arahtor (23. Oktober 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> n tip ^^
> 
> geh raus, spiel fussball zerreisse deine neue hose. komme volltrunken nach hause und kotze ihren teppich voll oder piss in die vase ^^ pack ne leere schachten zigaretten in deine jacke.
> nach 2 - 3 wochen solchen verhaltens wird sie dir dein abo finanzieren und n neuen rechner kaufen
> ...






Warum nennst du Punks und Penner in einem Atemzug.... hast du schonmal mit Punks gerdet???? Glaubst du alle sind gleich. Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich zwar kein Punk bin aber sehr gute Verbindungen seit Jahren in diese Szene besitze. 

Nun aber zu deinem Problem. 

Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht helfen so einen Schwachsinn zu machen wie volltrunken nach hause zu kommen usw. 
Dies zerstört nur das Vertrauen was deine Mutter in dich hat. Zeige ihr lieber das du keinerlei Probleme durch PC Spiele bekommst. Ich spieler selber 2 bis 3 Stunden am Tag WoW (ausser am Wochenende und Freitags) weil ich z.B. lieber mit anderen Menschen interagiere (auch wenn es nur durch ein Spiel stattfindet) als abends Stundenlang vor der Glotze zu hängen. Desweiteren besitze ich trotz WoW einen Freundeskreis, vernachlässige meine Pflichten nicht, und mache nach 13 Jahren Schule dieses Jahr mein Abi.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.  Zeige deiner Mutter das du das Spiel beherrscht und das es nicht anders herrum ist.


----------



## Kurta (23. Oktober 2008)

sag ich nur und das mein ich ganz ehrlich : PECH GEHABT GEH RAUS AN DIE LUFT UND GENIEßE DAS LEBEN!!!!!!!!!! WENN DU SCHON HIER IM FORUM RUMHEULST DAS DEINE MAMI DICH NET SPIELEN LASSEN KANN DANN BIST DU *SÜCHTIG*.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2008)

Es reicht jetzt mit dieses Gewalt"androhungen" und ähnlichem.


----------



## Ogil (23. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht zeigst Du Deiner Mutter auch mal das Spiel. Oft ist es ja wirklich so, dass Eltern Computerspiele nur aus gruseligen Berichten im TV kennen und glauben, dass es da nur darum geht moeglichst brutal irgendwelche anderen Spieler zu toeten. Nimm sie doch einfach mal auf einen Ini-Ausflug mit (natuerlich mit von Dir ausgesuchten Leuten und nicht Typen, die die ganze Zeit saubloede Witze reissen) und zeige ihr, dass es da auf Zusammenspiel, Absprache und geordnetes Vorgehen ankommt und lass sie an Eurer Freude teilhaben, wenn ihr den Boss gelegt habt. Vielleicht kann sie dann nachvollziehen, was Dir an WoW gefaellt - und vielleicht versteht sie, dass es garnicht so "boese" ist, wie es im TV immer dargestellt wird.


----------



## Taishan (23. Oktober 2008)

Deine Mutter Könnte doch deinen Account verwalten und dir eine maximale Spielzeit von 1-2 std am Tag zugestehen.
(kann man einstellen)

Es mag schon sein, dass deine Mutter durch die teilweise inkompetente Berichterstattung verschiedenster Medien was WoW oder MMORPG`s im allgemeinen angeht negativ beeinflusst ist aber da findet sich sicher eine Lösung.

Zum Teil wird ja WoW regelrecht verteufelt, für mich absolut nicht nachvollziebar.

Natürlich gibt es die so genannten "Suchties" aber WoW auf eine Stufe mit Drogen wie Crack oder Heroin zu stellen, ist ja schon wahnwitzig!
Leider Tauchen derartige Vergleiche immer wieder auf, da würden bei mir als Elternteil auch erstma die Alarnglocken schrillen!
Rede vernünftig mir ihr, wenn du die Schule oder dein Reallife im allgemeinen nicht vernachlässigst, findet sich da sicher ein Kompromiss.


----------



## BleaKill (23. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Es reicht jetzt mit dieses Gewalt"androhungen" und ähnlichem.




Is doch nur nen bischen Spass...


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> sag ich nur und das mein ich ganz ehrlich : PECH GEHABT GEH RAUS AN DIE LUFT UND GENIEßE DAS LEBEN!!!!!!!!!! WENN DU SCHON HIER IM FORUM RUMHEULST DAS DEINE MAMI DICH NET SPIELEN LASSEN KANN DANN BIST DU *SÜCHTIG*.
> mfg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was Käptain Caps da sprach, ist eigentlich garnicht so falsch.. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich jemals sowas sagen werde, aber selbst ne Stunde am Tag ist schon relativ viel oO


----------



## Animos93 (23. Oktober 2008)

Sry aber deine mutter is seltsam... 1 Stunde am tag is doch voll ok XD Ich spiel viel mehr^^


----------



## Gorgor (23. Oktober 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Was Käptain Caps da sprach, ist eigentlich garnicht so falsch.. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich jemals sowas sagen werde, aber selbst ne Stunde am Tag ist schon relativ viel oO


ne stunde is doch nich viel, andre hocken ja den ganzen tag vor dem rechner


----------



## OMGlooool (23. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Zeig ihr diesen Thread : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71249


jo da hab ich grad meine lebensgeschichte reingepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(edit: meine geschichte könnte dir weiterhelfen)

also ich finde deinen thread sehr berechtigt.
hab auch ein paar tipps:

zeig deiner mutter wow bzw spiel es mit ihr zusammen

sag das du leute im spiel kennst (am besten eignet sich der spruch: den kenn ich von meiner alten schule)

versuch mit deiner mutter eine vernünftige zweitbegrenzung auszuhandeln( du spielst ja eh nicht so viel))

zeig ihr dass du auch andere sachen machst

sag deiner mutter eure beziehung gehe kaputt weil du kein vertrauen mehr zu mir hättest weil sie deine interessen nicht respektiert ( hat bei meinem vater voll reingezogen)

wenn mir nochwas einfällt schreib ich dir ne pm
schreib mir pls ne pm wenn irgendwas davon geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kheltaras (23. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vielleicht zeigst Du Deiner Mutter auch mal das Spiel.



hat mein freund gemacht un prompt kam er nicht mehr an den computer/in sinen account weil seine mutter mitgezockt hat... zwar nichtn sher viel aber manchmal in situationen wo man einfach nichts zu tun hat und niemand zeit fuer etwas hat... naja immerhin hats seine mutter dann geblecht


----------



## youngceaser (23. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> spiel trotzdem! wenn sie dir verbietet zu spielen und versucht den pc auszumachen, schlag sie. im fernsehn hilft das immer^^


verückte leute sind hier im forum sowas würde ich ned mal anschauen 



alchilèes schrieb:


> im fernsehen gabs letztens einen bericht darüber das gamer eine schnellere auffassungsgabe und gutes räumliches sehen haben....
> ist noch gar nicht solange her, da sind gamer gegen studenten die nicht spielen angetreten und konnten sich durchaus mit denen messen.


jo habe ich auch gesehen aber da gehts eher um ballerspiele


----------



## Shaguar93 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja ...meine Eltern auch...ab Freitag mach ich Pause...denk ich mal..hoffentlich muss ich net aufhören ^^Ist echt schlimm.Muss auch jeden Tag 2h spielen.Aber ich denke mal das ist schon genug.

MfG Shaguar


----------



## Mullok (23. Oktober 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> sag ich nur und das mein ich ganz ehrlich : PECH GEHABT GEH RAUS AN DIE LUFT UND GENIEßE DAS LEBEN!!!!!!!!!! WENN DU SCHON HIER IM FORUM RUMHEULST DAS DEINE MAMI DICH NET SPIELEN LASSEN KANN DANN BIST DU *SÜCHTIG*.
> mfg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also..... das muss ich mir jetzt nicht von dir gefallen lassen..... 

ich spiele wow weil es mir spaß macht und wenn mir es spaß macht freunde zu treffen und ich darf es nicht von meinen eltern aus, dann versuche ich doch auch alles mögliche mich wieder mit ihnen zu treffen? 

aber davon scheinst du keine ahnung zu haben....


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist ds mit dem fernsehen vielleicht Stimmt es das viele der mttlerweilen 10 Millionen Spieler süchtig sind und jetzt genau unser springender Punkt nicht jeder ist süchtig nur die Masse machts wie schon vor meiner Antwort erwähnt ARD und/oder ZDF sind "Schuld" wenn man es ganz genau wissen will.
Eltern / Mutter / Vater hört/hören:
World of Warcraft => viele Spieler (in dem falle über 10mille) => Süchtig 
Fazit man bekommt es als 12-15/16 Jähriger verboten ich glaube die die über diesem alter sind haben 
so die magische Grenze erreicht namens: "selbst für sich verantwortlich".
Man sollte mal eine Dokumentation über die guten seiten des Spielens reden also in dem Falle jetzt man lernt neue leute kennen spielt einfach so mit ihnen vielelicht wohnt er ja nur 2Häuser um die ecke entfernt man redet übern TS mit einander gründet /tritt einer neuen Gmeinschaft bei also eine gilde macht regelmäßig was mit ihnen und dann das mit dem Räumlichen-sehen/denken der um viel verbeserten reaktionszeit.
Ich könnte noch mehr shcreiben will euch an der stelle aber entlasten :-)

MfG hoffendlich noch lange wow spieler Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic aka michi


----------



## fre_k (23. Oktober 2008)

Mullok schrieb:


> also ich bin 15 jahre alt und aufm gymi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


.
das ist ja dan wohl das problem ^^.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ne sry, im ernst jetzt: frag sie was das problem is... musst einfach dan ALLE gründe abstreiten können...
bei mir is das auch immer so (bin 16)... musst eifach noch RL (dh. freunde haben) evtl auch ma sport machen und net all zu schlecht in der schule sein.
dan wirst du wohl jeden von ihren gründen abstreiten können...
.
.
fals das net wirkt find ich den vorschlag


Duracel schrieb:


> n tip ^^
> 
> geh raus, spiel fussball zerreisse deine neue hose. komme volltrunken nach hause und kotze ihren teppich voll oder piss in die vase ^^ pack ne leere schachten zigaretten in deine jacke.
> nach 2 - 3 wochen solchen verhaltens wird sie dir dein abo finanzieren und n neuen rechner kaufen biggrin.gif
> ...





________________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________



Arahtor schrieb:


> Warum nennst du Punks und Penner in einem Atemzug.... hast du schonmal mit Punks gerdet???? Glaubst du alle sind gleich. Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich zwar kein Punk bin aber sehr gute Verbindungen seit Jahren in diese Szene besitze.
> 
> -...........



hm.... ist wohl allgemeint bekannt das mütter keine punks mögen? jedenfals is das bei uns so...


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Was Käptain Caps da sprach, ist eigentlich garnicht so falsch.. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich jemals sowas sagen werde, aber selbst ne Stunde am Tag ist schon relativ viel oO


1h Spielen ist relativ viel? Naja ich hoffe du meinst das ironisch...
Es gibt Leute die zocken rund 8-10h am tag...
Aber egal:
Überzeug einfach deine Mutter das du nicht süchtig bist. Geh mit deinen Freunden erstmal so 1-2 Wochen nur raus und sag dann wenn du wieder spielen willst das deine Freunde nicht viel Zeit gerade haben und du sonst nichts tun kannst.
Oder lass WoW sausen...

Hmm warum gibts eigentlich keine Supernanny für Eltern?^^


----------



## Mystic_Blue (23. Oktober 2008)

Kheltaras schrieb:


> hat mein freund gemacht un prompt kam er nicht mehr an den computer/in sinen account weil seine mutter mitgezockt hat...


Lol.... Das erinnert mich an die Zeit als ich am C64 noch Pacman hatte und meine Mutter dann eines Abends meinen ersten Joystick beim Zocken hingerafft hat .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgor (23. Oktober 2008)

ich bin genauso alt und hab das selbe problem, ich spiel halt nur am WE, trotzdem heißt es, ich wär zu oft vorm pc


----------



## wowraider (23. Oktober 2008)

leider haben die meisten hier recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich selbst bin 14 und zock 3-6 std. am tag.
ich kanns aber weil ich nett zu meiner mom bin  und mich oin der school anstreng,das bringt schon immer ne ganze menge
und erzähl ihr das wow net nur dumm ist, sondern man lernt z.b. mit geld um zu gehen, man lernt nette leudde kennen etc.!

mfg wowraider


----------



## Jagdfeuer (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin selber Vater einer Tochter, die Wow spielte, heute spiele ich und sie nicht mehr^^ Vielleicht hilft es schon, wenn Du mit ihr vernünftig zu dem Thema redest und mit alternativen Beispielen aufwartest. Wie wir im Thread bisher sehen konnten, ist Fernsehschauen mindestens genauso gefährlich oder ungefährlich. Die meisten Leute sind inzwischen, wenn man Wow-Selbsttests darauf loslässt z.B. fernsehsüchtig und keiner regt sich auf. Warum bleiben Leute vorm TV sitzen, wenn Werbung läuft - sicher nicht, weil sie morgen alle Nutella kaufen, bei der Hamburg Mannheimer eine Versicherung abschliessen wollen, einen Mercedes, Porsche, Seat, Ford ihr eigen nennen werden etc. Diese Menschen sind ebenfalls süchtig, nur dass das gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist. Rauchen ist auch eine akzeptierte Sucht, aber nur weil es zuviele Süchtige gibt, versuch mal jemandem zu erklären, dass der Dauerkonsum von Zigaretten schädlicher ist als einmal Hasch zu rauchen (soll keine Animation dazu sein!!!) Wenn Du wirklich (kritisch hinterfragt) "nur" eine Stunde am Tag spielst, sollte sich Deine Mutter überreden lassen (meines Erachtens), oder hast Du Dich vielleicht in der Zeitangabe um 1,2 oder 3 Stunden pro Tag geirrt? Wenn die schulische Leistung, Deine Freunde, Sport etc. nicht zu kurz kommen, wird Sie sicher einlenken. Allerdings stimme ich auch mit einem Vorthread ein, dass eine Stunde am Tag bereits so etwas von Sucht hat, Pegelspieler - warum denn immer eine Stunde? AH, Questen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (23. Oktober 2008)

ich bin selbst erst 15 jahre alt und sitze ungefähr 5 stunden am tag vor pc.jedoch ist das für meine eltern ok so lange ich mich regelmäßig mit freunden treffe,lerne,hausaufgaben mache,auch mal ein bisschen sport und gut in der schule bin.


----------



## OnkelPle (23. Oktober 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> n tip ^^
> 
> geh raus, spiel fussball zerreisse deine neue hose. komme volltrunken nach hause und kotze ihren teppich voll oder piss in die vase ^^ pack ne leere schachten zigaretten in deine jacke.
> nach 2 - 3 wochen solchen verhaltens wird sie dir dein abo finanzieren und n neuen rechner kaufen
> ...



Gut, ich bin schon aus dem alter raus das man mir was verbieten könnte (33) aber der war echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum TE: Zum einen schreibst du besser als manch anderer hier und deine Bildung scheint ja nicht drunter zu leiden, was schonmal sehr positiv ist. Das ganze hängt aber von ein paar Faktoren ab: Wie alt bist du? Wie lange spielst du schon? Gibt es Gründe für das Verhalten deiner Mutter?

Zunächst muss man von folgendem ausgehen: Eltern, die meisten zumindest, wollen einen vor allem Übel dieser Welt abschirmen. WoW hat keinen guten Ruf, es soll süchtig machen und anderes. Sicherlich stimmt die Aussage, aber nur weil man mal ein Bier trinken geht alle paar Wochen, ist man ja auch nicht sofort ein Alkoholiker. Bei der Spielzeit die du reinsteckst (und das ist echt wenig!) sollte es keine Bedenken geben, wenn deine Aussagen stimmen.

Versuch dich nochmals mit ihr auseinanderzusetzen und erkläre ihr das anhand vieler Beispiele, das du bei dem bissl konsum wirklich nicht süchtig sein kannst. Süchtig bist du, wenn du immer wieder an das Spiel denken musst, dein reales Leben wegen WoW aufgibst und wenn du ohne das Spiel z.B. nervös wirst (z.B. zittern u.s.w.). Nenn ihr Beispiele von Leuten die ab und an mal einen trinken gehen und nicht süchtig nach Alk sind. Außerdem ist dein Spielkonsum wirklich ok!

MfG


----------



## Kheltaras (23. Oktober 2008)

> man lernt z.b. mit geld um zu gehen



inwiefern... wenn ud meinst das die 12euro/monat dir irgendetwas beibringen sollen dann hast du dich maechtig geschnitten das ist abzocke und nichts anderes die bruachen das geld nicht wirklich...

und wenn ud meinst ingame das gold zu verwalten... das ist ja auch nicht immer so der hammer... manche leute haben tausende gold an schulden oder geben RL geld aus um virtuelles geld zu erhalten...

es ist einfach so dass dieses spiel suechtig macht das muss man sich mal vor augen fuehren und drueber nachdenken ob man davon loskommen kann bzw einen selbstversuch durchfuehren!

wenn man sich denkt pff... selbstversuch ich bin nicht suechtig ich spiel das spiel weil es spass macht dann ist das eine ganz normale abwehrreaktion wie man sie bei kleinen kindern schon erfaehrt wenn man sie fuer etwas beschuldigt leugnen sie es genauso wie man sich selbst beluegt wenn es um sucht und so geht.

mfg


----------



## Morphes (23. Oktober 2008)

Mullok schrieb:


> Also zum folgenden Problem:
> 
> Meine Mutter ist gegen WoW, da sie meint, dass ich süchtig bin, aber nach abertausenden selbstests (von ihr ausgefüllt) alle als nicht süchtig und auch meine Spielzeit hält sich in grenzen (max eine Stunde am Tag am freitag vielleicdht mal 4 wegen raids.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Meine Mutter meinte mit 1,5 Stunden am Tag spiele ich eindeutig zu viel und nach meinem Vater sind ALLE Spiele Dunkel....
naja mit 17 hab ich mir die Einverständniserklärung erkauft und ab 18 ist es sowieso egal welche Spiele ich spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mullok schrieb:


> also ich bin 15 jahre alt und aufm gymi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallloooo wer kommt denn auf so eine Idee.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (23. Oktober 2008)

eltern sagen doch probier es aus bevor du nein sagst aber selber sagen sie zu allem nein is bei mir zumindest so 
mfg aegwynn-gae-mistic aka michi


----------



## Fonsy (23. Oktober 2008)

Bravo Michi!
So ist es aber das ist ein sozial-historisches Problem. Eltern sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben-schließlich haben sie die "Kindheit"schonmal erlebt!


----------



## Taishan (23. Oktober 2008)

> also ich bin 15 jahre alt und aufm gymi rolleyes.gif
> und ne ich würde nie meine mutter schlagen angry.gif





> Hallloooo wer kommt denn auf so eine Idee. ohmy.gif



Das so`n jähzorniges Kiddie auf seine Eltern/Mutter losgeht, weils grad beim Zocken gestört wird ist ja nix neues (traurig aber wahr)

Deshalb finde ich es absolut unverantwortlich, hier auch noch zu sonem Mist zu animieren.
Spass hin oder her aber wer weis wie´s der ein oder andere auffasst ^^


----------



## wowraider (23. Oktober 2008)

Kheltaras schrieb:


> inwiefern... wenn ud meinst das die 12euro/monat dir irgendetwas beibringen sollen dann hast du dich maechtig geschnitten das ist abzocke und nichts anderes die bruachen das geld nicht wirklich...
> 
> und wenn ud meinst ingame das gold zu verwalten... das ist ja auch nicht immer so der hammer... manche leute haben tausende gold an schulden oder geben RL geld aus um virtuelles geld zu erhalten...
> 
> ...




ich meine ja net die gamecards!
wenns dich stört is ja dein problem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt hört bitte auf das Supernanny-Video zu posten. Es ist nicht sonderlich lustig sich an Gewalt anderen gegenüber in irgendeiner Art und Weise aufzugeilen. Danke


----------



## busaku (23. Oktober 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> ne stunde is doch nich viel, andre hocken ja den ganzen tag vor dem rechner



Ich spiele auch weit mehr als ne Stunde am Tag.. aber trotzdem ist das schon viel^^


----------



## Derigon (23. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Jetzt hört bitte auf das Supernanny-Video zu posten. Es ist nicht sonderlich lustig sich an Gewalt anderen gegenüber in irgendeiner Art und Weise aufzugeilen. Danke



So war das nicht gemaeint. Aber da ihr ja meine Kritik zu dieser Gewalt gleich mitgelöscht habt...naja, die mods scheinen es zu lieben Dinge aus dem zusammenhang zu reißen...schade eigentlich.


----------



## wowraider (23. Oktober 2008)

hmm......... naja sind immerhin die moderatoren...
....naja was willste machen xD



mfg wowraider


----------



## mulle (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann das ganze problem nicht nachvollziehen, aus dem einfachen grund, ich hab mit 14 schon CS gespielt .. ohne streit oder entsetzen meiner eltern auf mich zu ziehen... das lag wohl einfach daran das nicht meine eltern damit konfrontiert haben sondern das ICH ihnen gezeigt hab was ich mach wie ich was macht und wie ich damit um geh! Setz deine ma einfach mal vor den PC und sag "hier mutti .. haste du einen char und nun mach mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " meine ma machts spass auf wenn sies nicht kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemaeint. Aber da ihr ja meine Kritik zu dieser Gewalt gleich mitgelöscht habt...naja, die mods scheinen es zu lieben Dinge aus dem zusammenhang zu reißen...schade eigentlich.



Was hier vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist ist dieses Video. Keiner weiß, was vorher und nachher passiert ist, was es für Gründe gibt. Stattdessen wird hier regelmäßig gefordert (wenn hoffentlich auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint), dass man seine Mutter doch einfach schlagen sollte, zusammen mit diesem Video. 
Von Kritik zur Gewalt habe ich in deinem Post nicht viel gelesen, aber ich zitiere hier gerne noch einmal den Rest deinen Posts, der Vollständigkeit wegen.



> > Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Meine Mutter meinte mit 1,5 Stunden am Tag spiele ich eindeutig zu viel und nach meinem Vater sind ALLE Spiele Dunkel....
> > naja mit 17 hab ich mir die Einverständniserklärung erkauft und ab 18 ist es sowieso egal welche Spiele ich spiele dance.gif
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pixler (23. Oktober 2008)

Taishan schrieb:


> Das so`n jähzorniges Kiddie auf seine Eltern/Mutter losgeht weils grad beim Zocken gestört wird ist ja nix neues (traurig aber wahr)
> 
> Deshalb finde ich es absolut unverantwortlich hier auch noch zu sonem Mist zu animieren.
> Spass hin oder her aber wer weis wie´s der ein oder andere auffasst ^^





^^ joa stimme dir da zu. Jetzt mag einem das noch stressig vorkommen, wenn die mutter einem das zocken verbieten will, aber viel viele würden denn dann ohne pause spielen wenn sie die chance dazu hätten. Nen bissel Kontrolle auf seiten der Eltern sollte schon sein, denn wow kann u.a. süchtig machen. Was würden eure eltern sagen, wenn ihr mit 14 oder 15 abends besoffen mit na flasche korn nach hause kommt?? Klar das sie versuchen ein bissel die Kontrolle zu behalten. Wäre bedenklich, wenn sie das nicht machen würden.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Oktober 2008)

Bringe deine mutter oder dein vater auch zum spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dan kann sie dirs nicht verbieten.

War bei mir genauso dan hat mein vater angefangen und jetzt kann sie es mir nichtmehr erbiten.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Kheltaras schrieb:


> inwiefern... wenn ud meinst das die 12euro/monat dir irgendetwas beibringen sollen dann hast du dich maechtig geschnitten das ist abzocke und nichts anderes die bruachen das geld nicht wirklich...


Wenn du 12 Euro im Monat als Abzocke hälst, dann weiß ich leider nicht in welcher Welt du Wohnst. Und ich muss dich nochmal enttäuschen: Blizzard braucht das Geld um 
A) Server instand zu halten
Personalkosten
C) Finanzierung neuer Spiele


----------



## Shadoweffect (23. Oktober 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Warum nennst du Punks und Penner in einem Atemzug.... hast du schonmal mit Punks gerdet???? Glaubst du alle sind gleich. Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich zwar kein Punk bin aber sehr gute Verbindungen seit Jahren in diese Szene besitze.



Alle (richtigen) Punks die ich kenne sind abgefuckte Assis am Bahnhof.


----------



## Dispraisen (23. Oktober 2008)

Bralatur schrieb:


> spiel trotzdem! wenn sie dir verbietet zu spielen und versucht den pc auszumachen, schlag sie. im fernsehn hilft das immer^^



wie geil xD
der Spruch des Tages ;-)


----------



## Dispraisen (23. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Alle (richtigen) Punks die ich kenne sind abgefuckte Assis am Bahnhof.



geht mir genauso


----------



## Gorgor (23. Oktober 2008)

WOW zu spielen ist eine der günstigsten Hobbys überhaupt, sogar rauchen ist teurer


----------



## Shadoweffect (23. Oktober 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> WOW zu spielen ist eine der günstigsten Hobbys überhaupt, sogar rauchen ist teurer



Rauchen ist ein verflixt teures Hobby, vor allem Zigarren uä.


----------



## Cui bono? (23. Oktober 2008)

Ein Tipp:

Bring deine Eltern dazu sich mit dem Spiel auseinander zusetzen,so das sie es möglicherweise verstehen können.

Und noch einer:
Der Thread Name lautet "Mutter lässt einen nicht WoW spielen"
Frag doch mal den Vater vll hat er ja nichts dagegen,und er redet mit deiner Mutter.


----------



## MarZ1 (23. Oktober 2008)

also ich würd versuchen mit ihr zu reden...meine mutter versteht dasnicht so ganz das es alles ONLINE ist also mit ANDEREN spielern und dasdie welt halt weiter läuft auchwenn man nicht am pcist
ich würd ihr versuchen zu sagen das es ein HOBBY ist und kein "ich bin emo, hab keine freunde, deswegen sitzt ich am pc" beschöftigung...also sag ihr es wie ein fußballteam... und wenn ihr halt mal ein spiel habt dann sollen alle da sein und mitmachen und nicht mal "kommst kurz aufräumen" geht beim fußballspiel ja auch nicht...:/
also versuch ihr zu sagen das wenn sie etwas will das du es in nächster zeit machst ABER das es sein kann das ihr grade ein fußballspiel spielt und grade 4:4 steht und noch ein tor(boss) ist dann zuende dann hast du zeit... also das sie es akzeptiert das du nicht innerhalb von -20sec bei ihr sein kannst um müll rauszubringen^^
und versuch wenn z.B. raid ist nicht davor noch kurz ne hero zu gehen:/ mach deine arbeit die du weisst im vorraus und dann kannst sagen "Mama kannst mich nu für 3h in ruhe lassen ich geh virtuell fußball spielen, danach helf ich dir wieder>wenn ich was jetzt machen kann sag es jetzt) und vorher essen hilft auch dann"ich hab schon gegessen hab kein hunger mehr" xD


----------



## Shaguar93 (23. Oktober 2008)

Habe dir per PN eine Lösung geschickt,mit der du zu ganz sicher wieder spielen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Shaguar


----------



## Taishan (23. Oktober 2008)

> WOW zu spielen ist eine der günstigsten Hobbys überhaupt, sogar rauchen ist teurer



Rauchen als Hobby?!? omg

wenn das Rauchen bei dir in Moment "noch" nur ein "Hobby" ist, dann hör besser wieder auf damit denn das wird garantiert zur Sucht!! ^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (23. Oktober 2008)

Taishan schrieb:


> Rauchen als Hobby?!? omg
> 
> wenn das Rauchen bei dir in Moment "noch" nur ein "Hobby" ist, dann hör besser wieder auf damit denn das wird garantiert zur Sucht!! ^^



Naja, Shisha ist mein Sommer-Hobby.
Am See chillen und Apfeltabak rauchen ist was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yelamalie (23. Oktober 2008)

Uiui, das ist mal ein Teufelskreis. Du möchtest WoW spielen, deine Mutter erlaubt es nicht, da sie meint, du wärst süchtig und indem du sie versuchst sie zu überzeugen, dass du nicht süchtig bist und du gern WoW spielen willst, verstärkst du ja ihre Bedenken, da du ja gern spielen möchtest.

Mein Tipp: Red mit ihr. Setzt Euch zusammen, informiert Euch gemeinsam über das Thema. Auch deine Mutter sollte sich damit auseinander setzen, damit sie auch sieht, dass du eben nicht süchtig bist. Macht vielleicht Kompromisse aus. 2-3 Tage ohne WoW, danach lässt sie dich vielleicht mal 2 Stunden in Ruhe zocken. Oder was auch immer.


----------



## Shaguar93 (23. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Alle (richtigen) Punks die ich kenne sind abgefuckte Assis am Bahnhof.


Lol XD


----------



## Thoor (23. Oktober 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> ne stunde is doch nich viel, andre hocken ja den ganzen tag vor dem rechner


Tolles Argument und wenn sich alle in die Hosen kacken machst dus auch?......


----------



## Flonkes (23. Oktober 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> ich bin genauso alt und hab das selbe problem, ich spiel halt nur am WE, trotzdem heißt es, ich wär zu oft vorm pc




naja es gibt ja auch noch andere spiele für den pc als wow mit denen man zeit verbringen kann.

ihr solltet euch eines vor augen halten: eure eltern oder elternteile meinen das bestimmt nicht böse, oder sagen sowas weil sie euch ärgern wollen. ihr müsst das auch von deren seite sehen. wenn ich mich nur daran erinnere wie das bei mir war als ich in eurem alter war. da gabs sowas wie wow gar nicht und pc´s waren nicht weit verbreitet. da war das halt so das man raus gegangen ist um sich mit leuten zu treffen. für euch beide ist der rechner so selbstverständlich wie für mich damals das raus gehen. eure eltern haben in der hinsicht einfach "angst" oder "berührungsängste" mit dem medium, was vielleicht auch mit dem tv zusammenhängt. es bringt auf jeden fall nichts sich stur zu stellen. damit erreichste nur das gegenteil. redet in normalem ton mit ihnen. die idee zu zeigen wie euch das wow spielen eben NICHT einschränkt, indem ihr euch mit anderen trefft, euch um die schule kümmert, erzählt was ihr den tag über gemacht habt, oder im haushalt helfen, sind echt super gelegenheiten das gegenteil zu beweisen!!! ihr solltet aber euch an folgendes halten: spielt mal 2 wochen kein wow und macht eines der eben genannten dinge, und ihr werdet sehen das ihr vertrauen aufbaut. erst was leisten, dann vordern, nicht anders herum! immerhin seit ihr noch 15 jahre alt und wenn ich als elternteil einer solchen situation ausgesetzt wäre, würde ich auch erstmal wollen das was von meinem kind kommt. damit es zeigt das es anders geht und das es stimmt dass das computerspielen sein leben nicht bestimmt.
auf jeden fall solltet ihr wirklich sachlich mit ihnen reden, brechstangenmethode bringt da wirklich nix.

hoffe ich konnte helfen


grüße


----------



## Shaguar93 (23. Oktober 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tolles Argument und wenn sich alle in die Hosen kacken machst dus auch?......


Hilfe ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Flonkes...ja stimmt hast schon Recht.Bei meinen Eltern ist das so ---> Computer zocken höchstens 2h am Tag und Fernseh gucken unendlich lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich schaue eig. nie Fernsehen


----------



## Fonsy (23. Oktober 2008)

Alles in allem hast du dir da ganz schön was vorgenommen wie Yelamalie richtig festgestellt hat.

Und übrigens alle die hier irgendwas von wegen ...dann schlag Sie doch... posten sind genau so sozial gestört wie der arme Felix selbst.
Ihr solltet euch mal überlegen was Ihr da sagt!!! Eure Mutter schlagen?-was ärmeres gibts nicht!


----------



## Ganieda (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

zeig Deiner Mutter das Spiel, lass sie ein paar Quests machen, zeig ihr einschlägige Foren (wie dieses hier zum Bleistift). Wenn Deine Mutter meint, dass Du zuviel zoggst, dann hat sie evtl. auch einen Grund, nicht falsch verstehen, vielleicht ziehst Du dich gerade unwillkürlich zurück, redest seit ein paar Tagen nimmer so viel mit ihr, oder Du kommst nach Hause und verschwindest sofort in Dein Zimmer ohne "anständig" Hallo zu sagen, verstehst Du was ich meine? Du bist 15 Jahre alt, mitten in der Pupertät, das ist nicht nur schwierig für Dich sondern auch schwierig für Deine Mutter...Schenk ihr etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit, nicht zuviel auf einmal, das ist dann too much (brauchst jetzt nicht jeden Tag mit Pralinen und Blumen kommen *grins*), aber lass sie teilhaben an Deinem Leben und interessiere Dich etwas für ihr Leben. Sie bekommt mehr Vetrauen in Dich und kann dann viel lockerer an die ganze Sache rangehen. 

so long 

Ganieda


----------



## Taishan (23. Oktober 2008)

> Naja, Shisha ist mein Sommer-Hobby.
> Am See chillen und Apfeltabak rauchen ist was tolles



Apfeltaback...ne is klar...und dazu ne Flasche Fanta,Cola oder Sprite - so hab ich das auch immer gemacht xD


----------



## Fonsy (23. Oktober 2008)

Flonkes schrieb:


> naja es gibt ja auch noch andere spiele für den pc als wow mit denen man zeit verbringen kann.
> 
> ihr solltet euch eines vor augen halten: eure eltern oder elternteile meinen das bestimmt nicht böse, oder sagen sowas weil sie euch ärgern wollen. ihr müsst das auch von deren seite sehen. wenn ich mich nur daran erinnere wie das bei mir war als ich in eurem alter war. da gabs sowas wie wow gar nicht und pc´s waren nicht weit verbreitet. da war das halt so das man raus gegangen ist um sich mit leuten zu treffen. für euch beide ist der rechner so selbstverständlich wie für mich damals das raus gehen. eure eltern haben in der hinsicht einfach "angst" oder "berührungsängste" mit dem medium, was vielleicht auch mit dem tv zusammenhängt. es bringt auf jeden fall nichts sich stur zu stellen. damit erreichste nur das gegenteil. redet in normalem ton mit ihnen. die idee zu zeigen wie euch das wow spielen eben NICHT einschränkt, indem ihr euch mit anderen trefft, euch um die schule kümmert, erzählt was ihr den tag über gemacht habt, oder im haushalt helfen, sind echt super gelegenheiten das gegenteil zu beweisen!!! ihr solltet aber euch an folgendes halten: spielt mal 2 wochen kein wow und macht eines der eben genannten dinge, und ihr werdet sehen das ihr vertrauen aufbaut. erst was leisten, dann vordern, nicht anders herum! immerhin seit ihr noch 15 jahre alt und wenn ich als elternteil einer solchen situation ausgesetzt wäre, würde ich auch erstmal wollen das was von meinem kind kommt. damit es zeigt das es anders geht und das es stimmt dass das computerspielen sein leben nicht bestimmt.
> auf jeden fall solltet ihr wirklich sachlich mit ihnen reden, brechstangenmethode bringt da wirklich nix.
> ...



Na wenn das nicht mal eine Hilfe war, dann gibts keine. Ganz großer Ratschlag-mitgedacht, hat was gebracht!


----------



## Shaguar93 (23. Oktober 2008)

Fonsy schrieb:


> Und übrigens alle die hier irgendwas von wegen ...dann schlag Sie doch... posten sind genau so sozial gestört wie der arme Felix selbst.
> Ihr solltet euch mal überlegen was Ihr da sagt!!! Eure Mutter schlagen?-was ärmeres gibts nicht!


/Sign

Würd ich auch niemals machen.Man sollte lieber dankbar dafür sein,dass eure Mütter euch 9 Monatelang (naja manchmal auch nicht so lang) im Bauch getragen haben.

R-E-S-P-E-C-T *sing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Shaguar


----------



## Dexatron (23. Oktober 2008)

WTF? Hab mal 12 Stunden durchgezockt...whatever!

In der WOche 3 Stunden kommen gerne mal hin wenn nix zu tun ist...Am Wochenende sind 8 STunden für mich normal 


Ihr würdet sagen ich bin süchtig...ich auch  >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (23. Oktober 2008)

Dexatron schrieb:


> WTF? Hab mal 12 Stunden durchgezockt...whatever!
> 
> In der WOche 3 Stunden kommen gerne mal hin wenn nix zu tun ist...Am Wochenende sind 8 STunden für mich normal
> 
> ...



komische lösung in dem du sagst das du süchtig bist....was hilft das der allgemeinheit? irgendwiewenig=(


----------



## Squarg (23. Oktober 2008)

Ok,

leider kann ich dir bei diesem Thread keine
Antwort geben die dir helfen könnte.

Aber ich hab ne lustige Geschichte auf Lager.
Ich hatte auch mal nen Kumpel ^^ der war wie
du, er durfte am Tag nur eine Stunde spielen und
am Wochenende 3-4. Seine Eltern haben mich gehasst
wie die Pest, weil ich ihn UND seinen Bruder xD angestiftet
hab WoW zu zocken. 

So und einmal, wir waren halt noch die hartgesottenen Zocker
im Teamspeak, 3.00 Uhr Nachts, kommt plötzlich der besagte
Kumpel mit seinem Bruder in Ts. Und ich frag ihn erstmal:
"Wtf ? Wenn deine Eltern des rauskriegen bist du tot."
Und er: "Jaja die kriegen nix mit, die sind ja 4 Zimmer weiter."

Tja ^^ was war am nächsten Tag: 3 Wochen Pc Verbot.
Achja und mit mir durfte er auch nix mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angeblich hätte ich ihn bestimmt überredet aufzustehen und zu
zocken.

Noch ein paar zusätzliche Infos:
- Er ist 17 Jahre alt
- Hat jetzt, genau wie sein 15jähriger Bruder
ein Passwort auf dem eigenen Pc XD (Das nur die Eltern kennen)


In diesem Sinne,
Squarg


----------



## Cyress (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde, du solltest mal überlegen, ob bei dir wirklich alles so intakt ist, wie du denkst. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden, der weitgehend Problemfrei ist und WoW zockt. Gut, es mag sicher Ausnahmen geben, doch wie viele? 
Sicher macht es Spaß so ein Spiel wie WoW zu spielen, aber es verschlingt auch enorm viel Zeit, wenn man in diesem Spiel wirklich etwas erreichen will.

Wenn deine Eltern wenig Vertrauen in dein Verantwortungsbewusstsein in der Beziehung haben, zeig ihnen die Elternkontrolle, wenn sie diese noch nicht kennen sollten. Für solche Situationen hat Blizz die ja eingebaut.

Aber eines kann ich dir sagen. Dir würde es sicher nicht gefallen, wenn deine Mutter nicht gegen, sondern für solcherlei Spiele ist. Es ist nicht schön, wenn die eigene Mutter mehr zockt als man selber und man sie auch noch teilweise zwingen muss was zu essen... Ich bin schließlich ihre Tochter und damit nicht für sie Verantwortlich solange sie weitestgehend gesund ist. 
Aber ich glaube das exessive Spielen kommt bei uns beiden von anderen Problemen. Trotzdem hätte ohne PC vielleicht etwas von der Familie gerettet werden können... Vielleicht... Leider kann man sowas nicht mit Sicherheit sagen

Also, versuch nicht deine Mutter dazu zu bringen, sich zu intensiv mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen um es zu verstehen. Vielleicht würde das nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Dexatron (23. Oktober 2008)

stimmt....

Meine Lösung mit den eltern ist, dass sobald die meckern mach ich aus...Mit Raids hatte ich bisher keine Probleme da ich noch nicht 70 bin aber ich würde einfach versuchen eine Gilde zu finden wo man Samstags oder SOnntags Vormittags raidet, wo man nix zu tun hat, ja so würd ich das machen


----------



## neo1986 (23. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Alle (richtigen) Punks die ich kenne sind abgefuckte Assis am Bahnhof.


Was habt ihr alle gegen punks? Das sind die friedlichsten menschen die es giebt.

Ich kenn nur die penner am bahnhof mit dem rumgestottere das aus ihrem handy kommt und mit den vollgekakten hosen.


----------



## Squarg (23. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen punks? Das sind die friedlichsten menschen die es giebt.
> 
> Ich kenn nur die penner am bahnhof mit dem rumgestottere das aus ihrem handy kommt und mit den vollgekakten hosen.



Mein Gott wie niveaulos...


----------



## Shadoweffect (23. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen punks? Das sind die friedlichsten menschen die es giebt.



Ganz besonders dise Gattung: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gqo6B32ncFw


----------



## Parsucul (23. Oktober 2008)

Lass deine Mutter mal ein bissel das Spiel spielen und erklär ihr was die Motivation ist hinter dem Spiel ist. Meine Mutter findet das game voll töfte mit ihrer level 3 Mensch Hexe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Scheibar hat sie in den 80ern auch P&P gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja das hilft. Bleib nicht sitzen ^^
OK das is mein Erfolsrezept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HostileRecords (23. Oktober 2008)

würde auch eher sagen, mach 4 wochen pause.. auch wenns anfangs iwie hart ist.. und geh mehr andere sachen machen.
Nach den 4 wochen haste bestimmt nitmal mehr halb so viel lust aufs game, und fragst dich.. ob 13 euro im monat es wert sind, halbe stunde am tag zu zocken.. wenn man eh kaum was gebacken kriegt in der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Oktober 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Ganz besonders dise Gattung: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gqo6B32ncFw


Das sind nazis.


----------



## Squarg (23. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das sind nazis.



Richtig, mit Anarchy Flaggen.
Hast du dich denn überhaupt schon mal mit politischen Richtungen
auseinandergesetzt ?


----------



## neo1986 (23. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Richtig, mit Anarchy Flaggen.
> Hast du dich denn überhaupt schon mal mit politischen Richtungen
> auseinandergesetzt ?



Das war anachie ganz andere punks. Es giebt mehrere arten punks.


----------



## Shadoweffect (23. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das war anachie ganz andere punks. Es giebt mehrere arten punks.



Das wären ? 

Die Emos mit Chucks und Karo-Klamotten ?



Oder die, die mit Bier am Bahnhof gammeln, nicht arbeiten und auf ne Schlägerei hoffen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FL_weazz (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde Dir auch raten deiner Mutter mal das Spiel zu zeigen... erklär Ihr um was es geht, was der Sinn des Spiels ist, zeig Ihr die tollen Landschaften und Handwerk... Erklär ihr ein paar schöne Quests und so weiter... ich denke das wird mit Ihren Vorurteilen dem Spiel gegenüber aufräumen, am Besten zeigst du Ihr gleich im Login-Screen das "freigegeben ab 12 Jahren" Schild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
weazz


----------



## Gorgor (23. Oktober 2008)

Wir wollen aber nicht vom Thema abkommen


----------



## BasiGorgo (23. Oktober 2008)

@ neo1986

Antifas und Nazis sind politisch entgegengesetzte Richtungen, Kollege Schnürschuh! ~~
Antifa = Antifaschisten; Nazis = Faschisten; merkste was?
Begriffserklärung "Faschismus":
Diktatorisch-totalitäres Staatssystem(quasi Überprüfung und Unterdrückung des Volkes in jeder Hinsicht)
Anarchie ist das genaue Gegenteil, quasi ein Leben ohne Regierung oder staatliche Kontrolle.
Was beides nicht so das Wahre ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
Allerdings hast du auch irgendwie recht, denn beide Seiten verhalten sich gegenüber vielen politischen Richtungen intollerant,
deswegen sind beide auf ihre eigene Art und Weise immer Faschisten(im Sinne von Unterdrückern), 
auch wenn die einen sich anders betiteln.
Diejenigen, die am Anfang des Videos vermöbelt werden sind Nazis.
Auf einer Art Zahlenstahl für politische Richtungen wären Nazis rechts(deswegen auch kurz "Rechte")
und Antifas/Punks links, deswegen nennt man sie auch "Linke"!
Aber danke für deinen Beleg des Zustandes deiner Allgemeinbildung.
Außerdem sind Antifas oder Nazis auch als Links-/Rechtsradikale bekannt.
Deswegen würde ich eher vermuten, dass sie keine lieben Kuschelbärchen sind.
</Politik- & Allgemeinbildungsunterricht>

@TE:
Ich wäre interessiert auf dem laufenden gehalten zu werden über deine Fortschritte in Sachen Spielerlaubnis!
Kannst mir ja ne PM schicken demnächst, wenn sich etwas ergibt. :-)
Würde mich sehr freuen! ;-)
Hilfe kann ich dir allerdings keine (andere) Geben als die der Vorreiter.
Reden und sachliches Auseinandersetzen hilft meistens.

MfG
BasiGorgo


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Oktober 2008)

@te; deine mutter handelt vollkommen richtig! eine viel grössere zahl von eltern sollte so handeln...


----------



## crizzle (23. Oktober 2008)

scheiss auf das was deine eltern sagen.. mach das worauf du lust hast. denn du lebst nur einmal und das eine leben solltest du so leben wie du es magst.

so tu ich es auch^^  gibt viele ärger macht aber spass.


----------



## Mister-Loki (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau crizzle.... das macht dir in spätestens 5 Jahren auch spaß um 10 Uhr morgens deine erste Halbe auf der Parkbank zu öffenen -.-

@ TE, wie schon oft gesagt, zeig, dass du dein RL nicht vernachlässigst und dann wirds keine Probs mehr geben.. am besten auch nicht jeden Tag eine Stunde, sondern alle 3 Tage 2h oder so ... nicht dass du irgendwie so rüber kommst, als "müsstest" du jeden Tag spielen... 
sowas macht Eltern angst ...


----------



## Trostar (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi, hier ein Tipp der bei Eltern funktioniert. Ich weiss das, bin selber Vater, spiele WOW und habe einen Sohn der WOW spielt. Mein Sohn hat sich einen Job geholt (Zeitung , Werbung etc.pp austragen). Damit bezahlt er unter anderen sein WOW. Und ganz wichtig ,ich schreibs mal in Jugendsprache; texte NIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE leute voll die keinen Plan vom WOW haben. Du wirkst auf die wie ein IRRER. Das wird auch sein was deiner Mutter Angst macht.
Überlege mal wenn du so Sachen raushaust von wegen. Wir waren grad mit nem Raid in SW und haben den König down gemacht.
Wir hier alle wissen was das heisst, aber jemand der kp von WOW hat denkt du bist bescheuert.
Erzähl ihr von Mädels von der Schule und allen anderen aber behalte WOW für dich und du wirst sehen das Thema ist gegessen. Noch was kleines gemeines , erzähl ihr mal das deine Freundin mit ihren Tagen überfällig ist, da vergisst sie glatt WOW.(nur ein Joke).


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Oktober 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> scheiss auf das was deine eltern sagen.. mach das worauf du lust hast. denn du lebst nur einmal und das eine leben solltest du so leben wie du es magst.
> 
> so tu ich es auch^^  gibt viele ärger macht aber spass.



jup....mache einfach immer das worauf du gerade lust hast..... nach ein paar jahren wirst du feststellen was du davon hast....man braucht keine lehrer und erzieher für einen anständigen untergang...

mach nur...habe spass aber liege uns später nicht auf der tasche.... dann bin ich mit deiner meinung einverstanden...


----------



## Haggard215 (23. Oktober 2008)

scheis drauf .. kauf dir ein buch, wirsts überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duracel (23. Oktober 2008)

omg da hab ich ja was losgetreten....

erstmal generell ich habe nix gegen Punks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist doch folgendes, und das ist tatsache, jede Mutter möchte für ihr Kind das beste. Sei es die Freunde, die Arbeit, die Schule oder was auch immer.
Punks sind nunmal bei Eltern nicht sehr beliebt, ob als Freund der Tochter oder als Freund des Sohnemannes, sie mögen ja alle sehr nette menschen seien doch strahlen sie mit 
ihrem "mir ist die welt und alles drumherum scheissegal" image eine sehr negative Strahlung aus. Und das passt nicht zu dem wohlbehüteten Sohn der grad im Wachstum ist und dadurch auch sehr schnell auf die schiefe bahn gelangen kann.

Punks sind auch nur menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronsforder (23. Oktober 2008)

in den ferien spiele ich auch mehr aber auch nur dann wenn meine kumpelz nich da sind
aber während der schulzeit spiele ich nur abends weil nachmittags kaum zeit is erst ha´s und 
dann noch weg zu freunden etc. also bei mir geht alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (23. Oktober 2008)

jo hab auch das problem. bin 14 und habe gute-sehr gute noten in der schule. muss aber nach jeder gamekarte(je nach dem 1 oder 2 monate) eine "recht" lange pause machen, auch etwa 1-2 monate. geht mir ziemlich auf den sack, alle raiden usw, und ich darf nicht...-.- aber momentan hab ich viel um die ohren darum bin ich froh dass ich grad nicht darf, sonst aber nervts schon. probier mal die tipps die ihr geschrieben habt. danke


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2008)

Flamerei und die Reaktionen darauf sind weg. 
Weiteres Offtopic zum Thema wird ebenfalls entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Flamerei und die Reaktionen darauf sind weg.
> Weiteres Offtopic zum Thema wird ebenfalls entfernt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja B2t: 
Was ich vorhin noch erwähnen sollte:
Setz dich mal mit deiner Mutter/deinen Vater zusammen an den Rechner, und zeige ihnen um was es in WoW geht, bzw warum dir das Spiel sehr viel spaß macht.

Apropos zu den "Süchtig"macher Threads:
Wenn ich also, wie derzeit, PES 09 sehr intensiv zocke (derzeit noch Singlepayer^^) im Multyplayermodus, weil es mir sehr viel spaß heißt das ich bin Süchtig?
Dann könnte ich sowas auf jedes Spiel/Spieler beziehen der das Spiel pro tag vllt. nur ne Halbe Stunde spielt, aber es ihn spaß macht und er es weiterspielt.


----------



## Kronsforder (23. Oktober 2008)

Is doch genau ein spiel wie jedes andere oder nicht ? 
man könnte genau so gut ein fußball spiel nehmen und da kann man halt beides machen 
oder man spielt ein normales speil mit normal meine ich halt ein offline spiel davon
könnte man theoretisch auch suchtig werden


----------



## Plakner (23. Oktober 2008)

Meine Mutter nörgelt auch immer "Was du kommst heim und sitzt schon am Pc? Du bist echt süchtig blablabla"
Ich sag dann immer sowas wie "Ja ich bin total verloren und der Sucht verfallen, nix kann mich mehr retten..." Dann lässt sie mich immer in Ruh


----------



## Larmina (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> schlägste deine eltern auch?:>


Dann kommt die 11. Biblische Plage Katja Saalfrank und schickt dich auf die Stille Treppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snáce (23. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dann kommt die 11. Biblische Plage Katja Saalfrank und schickt dich auf die Stille Treppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






lol das is geil xD

aber ehrlich versuch deine eltern bzw deine mum zu überreden oder Kompromisse rauszuhandeln!


----------



## Larmina (23. Oktober 2008)

Snáce schrieb:


> lol das is geil xD
> 
> aber ehrlich versuch deine eltern bzw deine mum zu überreden oder Kompromisse rauszuhandeln!


Oder wart bis du 16 bist und zick dann deinen Kopf durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (23. Oktober 2008)

Schlach in nacken dann weiss deine alte bescheid


----------



## Leandertaler (23. Oktober 2008)

ich würd ma versuchen ein paar tage kein wow zu spielen hab ich zum beispiel gemacht einfach mal 2monate keine Game Card geholt so hab ich meine mutter überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm warum gibts eigentlich keine Supernanny für Eltern?^^


Gute Idee...
*murmel* Sie werden von meinem Agenten hören *murmel*


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Gute Idee...
> *murmel* Sie werden von meinem Agenten hören *murmel*


Ich will 50% des Umsatzes!!!!^^


----------



## Gesulon (23. Oktober 2008)

mensch ihr habt probleme... wow süchtig ... ja ne schon klar... 

Seit mal Drogenabhängig dann wisst ihr was sucht ist....


----------



## Fochi (23. Oktober 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Vor langer Zeit: Gruul auf 4%,  Heildudu idled.................. Heildudu off. 2% Wipe Oo
> 
> Sagt der große Bruder im TS: Mutter hat dem grad die Sicherung rausgedreht.
> 
> ...



Die Mutter musste die Repkosten zahlen! oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Hmm vielleicht dich selbst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und für diesen phänomenalen Disser-Spruch hast du sage und schreibe 8 Minuten gebraucht?


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Oktober 2008)

Solange du nicht sagst:

" MAMA DIE UNTOTEN GREIFEN SW AN HELP PLX PLX MAMA HEAL PLX PLX MAMA GIEF EPIXXXX!!" 

bist du nicht süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KInstinct (24. Oktober 2008)

Yeah... ein Kiddie weniger auf dem Server...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer schon seine Mutter überreden will und hier Hilfe sucht, sollte sich wirklich Gedanken, ob das nicht doch ne kleine Sucht hintersteckt.

Versuch doch einfach ne andere Sucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradka (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie kindisch sich hier manche verhalten er fragt in einem angemessenem Ton um Hilfe bei einem Problem und ihr jubelt rum das ein kiddi weniger am Server ist?

Wer das kiddi ist könnt ihr euch selbst denken

b2t:  Eltern sind grundsätzlich nie informiert frag etwas sie werden keine Antwort wissen allerdings denken sie das ihre Kinder dumm sind und sie allwissend "weil der is ja erst 15 wie soll der wissen was böse ist ich bin ja 40 ich kenn das alles und in den letzten 30 Jahren hat sich ja nichts verändert." (das denken manche Leute tatsächlich auch wenn sie es sich nicht klar machen)

Versuch deinen Eltern was aus deiner Zeit beizubringen in diesem Fall schaut deine Mutter mit Sicherheit Ard (oÄ) und sieht diese grottenschlecht recherchierte  -- fügt hier ein Wort eurer Wahl ein --  und kennt daher nur den Standpunkt der verkalkten 80 Jährigen Politiker/Redakteuren die am liebsten das Internet abschaffen würden weil sie fragen dazu als Alte Ahnungslose Trottel outen würden. Versuch ihr zu erklären das zb in Japan Computerspiele teilweise allgemein beliebte Sportarten sind oder lass sie mal erklären wie WoW im speziellen süchtig macht ich meine nicht den Spaßfaktor oder den Zeitaufwand für farmen lvln etc. sondern ob du ohne WoW leben kannst den das alles ist Spaß und nichts anderes. Wobei die definition von Sucht ist sehr schwammig trink ich jeden Silvester 1 Glas Sekt gelt ich als Alkoholiker von daher... Aber wayne.

Versuch jedenfalls deine Mutter in die jetzigen Zeiten einzuführen zeig ihr ein Spiel das ihr gefallen könnte setz sie 2 Stunden vor den Pc und lass sie sich selbst überzeugen wie viel Sucht dahinter steckt. Aber geh davon aus das sie ein Kleinkind ist ich vermute sie hat wenig mit Pcs zu tun und die installation könnte schon sehr kompliziert werden (Kennzeichen Lizenz wird durchgelesen) hilf ihr versuch es ihr beizubringen ala Sport am Pc. Sie wird sich natürlich von vornherein dagegen sträuben weil sie denkt das wäre wie wenn man ihr Drogen anbieten würde aber bleib hartnäckig irgendwann wird sie sich eingestehn das sie persönlich keine Ahnung davon hat. 

Ich weis die wenigsten Eltern lassen Diskussionen zu deswegen will ich dir den vorschlag garnicht erst unterbreiten aber wenn es nicht anders geht geh zu deinem Schulpsychologen (wenn er ein vernünftiger Mensch ist) und frag ihn ob er dich unterstützen würde, tatsächlich sind psychologen sehr gut in Sachen Computerspielen unterrichtet weswegen? who cares 
Ich nehme im übrigen an du bist ein Vorzugsschüler da deine Mutter so hinter dir her ist also wird sie die bitte des Psychologen sicher beherzigen. Falls etwas davon funktioniert hat hat die Menschheit noch Hoffnung.

Ich spiele übrigens 3-4 Stunden am Tag cs und oder WoW habe einen Job indem ich einen Anzug trage (nein kein Hartz 4!!!!) Freunde und bin kein verkrüppeltes Wesen mit Haut weiß wie Alabaster *hust*

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Tazmal (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese bin ich echt froh das ich schon lange ne eigene bude habe und selbst bestimme, was ich wielange zocke.

Eltern sind eben Eltern, für euch kommt es nicht so rüber aber sie versuchen das beste für euch zutun (in ihrem sinne)

Ich kann das verhalten vollkommen verstehen


----------



## Lari (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke die Schuld für solches Verhalen von Erziehungsberechtigten sind die deutschen Medien.
Die Spielzeiten des TE sind ja noch relativ human, passend zu einem Hobby eben. Und die meisten Eltern haben keine Idee davon, worum es in so einem Spiel wirklich geht. Neben dem üblichen wie PvE oder PvP gibt es in jedem MMORPG eine starke soziale Komponente. Für manche mutiert so ein Spiel zu einem 3D-Chat mit Möglichkeit der gemeinsamen Beschäftigung.

Wie schon jemand schrieb: Zeig ihr einfach mal das Spiel, was du da so machst und wie ihr als Spieler interagiert.
Bei "Killerspielen" kann ich so eine Einstellung ja noch verstehen, aber bei einem MMORPG ala WoW (kein Blut, keine Fatalitys ala AoC) zeige ich für so eine Einstellung Unverständnis.


----------



## Kasdeja (24. Oktober 2008)

Naja hör auf deine Mutter. Bloß nicht heimlich zocken oder so. Das würde das verschlimmern. Biete ihr Kompromisse an. Macht nen Wochenplan wann du spielen darfst. Im Gegensatz hilfst du bei der Hausarbeit. Stell ihr das Spiel vlt mal vor und zeig ihr was du da so machst. Viele Eltern haben Angst wenn ihre Kinder sich im Internet herumtreiben. Gibt ja nicht nur Gutes.


----------



## Farodien (24. Oktober 2008)

Mullok schrieb:


> also ich bin 15 jahre alt und aufm gymi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du scheinst mir ein vernüftiger Kerl zu sein, mach einen Deal mit deiner Mutter, sie soll die Jugendschutzfunktion im Account benutzen, so könnt ihr euch auf ein gewisses Mass an Spielzeit vereinbaren und sie kann dir jederzeit den Riegel davor schieben. Spätestens wenn deine Gildenkumpanen dich blöd anmachen, weil du off musst etc. oder du gekickt wirst, weisst du das du an dem Punkt bist das ganze zu übertreiben.

Ein bekannter von mir hat einfach seinen Router so Konfiguriert, das der Sohneman nur in bestimmten Zeiten Zugriff auf die Server von WoW hat, das hat er angefangen als aus 2 std. WoW ein ich habe kein Bock auf Fussballtraining geworden sind. Darauf gab es eine Komplettsperrung für 3 Wochen bis alles wieder im Lot war, danach haben sie für beide akzeptable Zeiten vereinbart und seit demläuft der Braten, leider kümmern sich viele nicht darum was die Kinder machen und sind froh wenn Ruhe ist, deshalb finde ich deine Mutter echt stark und kann ihre Sorgen verstehen.

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Threat durchgelesen, sollte jemand schon was in der Art geschieben haben, gehören die geistigen Rechte daran ihm/ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (24. Oktober 2008)

Zeig ihr das Spiel, erklär ihr alles in ruhe und redet dann nochmal...


Aber um gottes willen: Zeig ihr nicht das Brachland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

also ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten dieser Sache gelesen. Nur den Anfang.

Was mich an dieser ganzen Sache stört ist, dass sich Eltern anscheinend schwer tun, im Speziellen dieses und im Allgemeinem alle Spiele dieser Art als ernstzunehmendes Hobby zu akzeptieren. Als ich jünger war gabs ja sowas noch nicht, bzw ich hab mich nicht damit befasst. Allerdings hab ich damals ( und heute auch noch ) sehr sehr viel Zeit mit Handballspielen zugebracht. Da war ich 3mal die Woche beim Training und auch am WE ständig unterwegs da ich ( meist nicht ganz legal ) in mehreren Mannschaften meines Vereins gespielt habe. Auch zu den meisten Geburtstagen meiner Familie war ich entweder die letzte die kam oder eben garnicht. Auch hat der Sport Einfluss auf die Schule genommen, da man sich auch ab und an verletzt und nicht in die Schule kann. Dagegen hat auch niemand was gesagt?! Komische Sache.

Ich kenn jetzt die Spielzeit des TE´s nicht ganz genau, aber ich denke es ist sein Hobby und gut. Soll er es ausüben. Zumal man bei WOW ja nicht allein vorm Computer versauert sondern sich ja auch in menschlichem Miteinander übt und ja meist auch in sowas wie Mannschaft spielt. Zumal der TE auf mich einen recht vernünftigen Eindruck macht.

Keine Ahnung ob das weiterhilft, aber ich wollts mal loswerden.

MFG Rathi


----------



## Byrok (24. Oktober 2008)

Mullok schrieb:


> also ich bin 15 jahre alt und aufm gymi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich finde, wenn es in der schule passt, dass jedes kind - jeder jugendliche spielen dürfte ... so wäre mein verständnis gegenüber games ... wenn es in der schule nicht passt, dann gibts auch kein game - fertig


----------



## noobhammer (24. Oktober 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Jeder Psychologe wird deiner Mutter zustimmen - du bist süchtig nach World of Warcraft. Das ist jetzt kein Witz oder ein böser Flame. Manch einer trinkt jeden Abend *nur* ein Bier - auch das ist schon Alkoholismus.
> 
> Du solltest deiner Mutter zeigen, wie du Schule und PC Spiele jeglicher Art unter einen Hut bringst. Beweise ihr, das du verantwortlich mit dem Medium umgehst. Zuerst musst du deinen Eltern aber immer mitteilen, was in der Schule und ausserschulisch gemacht wurde - das schafft Vertrauen.
> 
> ...





ich stimme dir 100% zu...


----------



## Thorgun (24. Oktober 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Manch einer trinkt jeden Abend *nur* ein Bier - auch das ist schon Alkoholismus.




Was ein Schwachsinn.....


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (24. Oktober 2008)

die lösung deines problems ist ganz einfach:

--> erstell deiner mutter bzw am besten mit ihr zusammen einen eigenen char für sie, wo sie selbst die frisur und das alles aussuchen kann und erkläre ihr die ersten schritte  (von vorteil ist hierbei eine rasse der allianz zu wählen und nicht gleich einen untoten oder orc oder so)

--> wähle für sie nur berufe die deinen main-char weiterbringen ;-) 

--> vereinbare mit ihr feste zeiten wann sie nach azeroth darf und wann du !!!


und das meine ich ernst !!! um die vorurteile deiner mutter zu zerstreuen muss sie selbst erleben was du da tatsächlich spielst und das geht nur durch eigene erfahrungen !!! 

wenn du ihr WoW "nur" zeigst, kann sie nicht verstehen/begreifen auf die schnelle um was es sich dort dreht


----------



## Philipp23 (24. Oktober 2008)

Mullok schrieb:


> Also zum folgenden Problem:
> 
> Meine Mutter ist gegen WoW, da sie meint, dass ich süchtig bin, aber nach abertausenden selbstests (von ihr ausgefüllt) alle als nicht süchtig und auch meine Spielzeit hält sich in grenzen (max eine Stunde am Tag am freitag vielleicdht mal 4 wegen raids.
> 
> ...



Jo, horch auf deine Mutter und zock keine Online Games mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es gibt fantastische offline Games ( Crysis, Far cry 1-2, usw. ). Probier die mal aus ! Wenn du die zockst möchtest du garnicht mehr WOW usw. spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bekuras (24. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt darauf an wie du dich verhälst...als ich gestern das erste mal ein Ghul war und voller freude "GEHIRRRNEEEEE, WAHHHHHH" ins TS gebrüllt habe......hat sich meine Mutter für 2 Stunden ins Wohnzimmer eingeschlossen und Roger Whittaker gehört O_o

muss ich mir sorgen machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Beku


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Tupac 2
jup der scherz war echt "mega scheisse"!

wird dir nur das ausziehen überig bleiben.
oder zu entgegen, dass du dafür keine Drogen nimmst, nicht rauchst und nicht säufst


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an wie du dich verhälst...als ich gestern das erste mal ein Ghul war und voller freude "GEHIRRRNEEEEE, WAHHHHHH" ins TS gebrüllt habe......hat sich meine Mutter für 2 Stunden ins Wohnzimmer eingeschlossen und Roger Whittaker gehört O_o
> 
> muss ich mir sorgen machen?
> 
> ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOL


Weiss nicht aber wen sie da zu Geweint hat und noch ne Flasche wein getrunken hat Dan Viecht schon ^^




EDIT:bkeleanor ich weiss aber ja ich bin nicht der lustig tüb ob wohl ich es immer wieder versuche ^^


----------



## DunCrow (24. Oktober 2008)

Gorgor schrieb:


> WOW zu spielen ist eine der günstigsten Hobbys überhaupt, sogar rauchen ist teurer



A: Hast du Hobbies?
B: Naja, ich rauche.

btw ist rauchen ja auch arschteuer.


----------



## Bekuras (24. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Weiss nicht aber wen sie da zu Geweint hat und noch ne Flasche wein getrunken hat Dan Viecht schon ^^



NATÜRLICH NICHT!....Wir leben in einer (Service)Wüste und jeder weiß doch das man in einer Wüste vom Weinen steben kann...


----------



## ChrisM1988 (24. Oktober 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn.....



Nein eben nicht ! Ein Bier JEDEN Abend ist regelmäßiges Trinken und somit Alkoholismuss ABER 1 Bier pro Abend ist NICHT gleich AlkoholSUCHT !
Ja da gibt es Unterschiede!


----------



## henrikdeluxe (24. Oktober 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn.....




jup ... Sucht fängt da an, wo man es von heut auf morgen nicht lassen kann jeden Abend ein Bier zu trinken, weil man sonst physisch oder psychisch Krank würde (also träge, anfällig, schlecht gelaunt)
edit: siehe Post darüber, da kommt alles zum Richtigen zusammen





zum Thema:
habe nur Seite 1 gelesen da sonst zuviel...
- zeige deiner Mutter, dass wegen wow nicht anderes in deinem Leben leiden muss (Schule, Sport, Freunde ...)
- nutze zusammen mit deiner Mutter die Eltern-Funktion, glaubwürdiger gehts nicht


----------



## Bekuras (24. Oktober 2008)

Mhh...wo ich hier grad dieses selbst erstellte Achievement-Gedöns sehe....mach doch was lustiges und mach dir "Homearbeit-Achievements" was weiß ich...pro erfülltem Achievement (Müll weg bringen, Staub saugen, etc.) machst du mit deiner Mutter aus, das du zb 30min länger spielen darfst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhh...ich wollte noch was zu den Bier Flamern sagen.....aber dann bekomme ich bestimmt eine auf den Deckel >.<

mfg Beku


----------



## Mulukukku (24. Oktober 2008)

Mullok schrieb:


> also ich bin 15 jahre alt



Also ich bin 16 und bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:

Meine Mutter meinte eines Tages auch, dass ich zu viel spiele und hat dann eine Fritzbox 
wegen der Kindersicherung gekauft. Im ersten Moment klinkt das scheisse, aber:

-Du kannst spielen wann du willst
-Zeitliche Beschränkung, die Ihr zusammen festlegen könnt (ect. Mo-Fr., 1,5 Stunden Onlinezeit,
 nur von 15-18 Uhr [also in den Zeitraum kannste dann 1,5 Stunden Online gehen])
-Sie kann kontrollieren wie lange du schon gespielt hast ect.

...und (sry aber das muss ich loswerden) die Kindersicherung der Fritzbox ist total einfach zu knacken.^^

Wenn sie glaubt das Ding ist an dann lässt sie dich spielen, weil sie genau weiss, dass du nur 1,5 Stunden
darfst. Rest ist dir überlassen, wie du das glaubwürdig machst.


MfG und viel Erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mulukukku


----------



## little Winx (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin zwar um einiges älter als Du ( TE ), hatte mit meiner Mutter aber auch einige Gespräche wegen WoW.
Sie konnte ( und wollte ) nicht verstehen wieso ein Onlinespiel einen Menschen über einen längeren Zeitraum bis hin zu mehreren Stunden ( Raids ) fesseln kann.
Wieso man andere Hobbys vielleicht mal einen Abend hinten anstellt weil bei WoW ein Raid ansteht auf den man sich schon lange freut.

Ich habe mir also an einem Abend meine Mutter geschnappt und Ihr einen eigenen Char erstellt mit dem sie sich ein paar Minuten auseinandersetzen durfte.
Allein das Startgebiet ( da ich meine Mutter kenne und weiss was ihr zusagt hat sie einen Nachtelfen bekommen ) hat ihr supergut gefallen.
Später bin ich mit meinem Char nach SW, meine Mutter sass neben mir, ich habe ihr das AH gezeigt, die Bank, die vielen Möglichkeiten der Interaktion und zum Schluss bin ich dann zu einem Kararun aufgebrochen.
Meine Mutter neben mir.
Da ich eine Heilklasse spiele hatte ich realtiv viel Zeit ihr zu erklären und zu zeigen.
Ein Dialog ist mir noch sehr gut in Erinnerung: 
"Als Du steht hinter all diesen Spielern, zauberst herum damit die nicht sterben?"
"Ja, richtig"
"Und wenn die da vorne sterben stirbst Du auch?"
"Ja genau, ich kann mich als Heiler ( Priester ) nicht ganz so gut wehren und falle ziemlich fix um."
"Also sind alle füreinander verantwortlich? Dir vorne passen auf das Euch hinten nichts passiert und ihr da hinten sorgt dafür das die Spieler vorn am Leben bleiben."
"Ja, ganz genau."
"Dann lernt man ja sogar verantwortungsbewusst in Gruppen miteinander und füreinander da zu sein, finde ich gut."

Na ja, meine Ma spielt zwar nicht selbst, sie hat aber ein viel besseres Verständnis dafür wieso sich viele Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis von WoW begeistern lassen und sie hat durch diesen einen Abend viele durchs TV aufgebaute Vorurteile sausen lassen.


----------



## Elenie (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

deine Mutter hat Angst/Sorge um dich. Das geschieht meist aufgrund von Unwissen, Selbsterlebten oder Aufstacheln/HörenSagen anderer. Dies ist ein Gefühl, dass in ihr keimt. Dabei ist es ganz egal, ob es zutrifft (also du z. B. zuviel spielst/süchtig danach bist) oder nicht. Dieser Aspekt ist ganz wichtig und hat ersteinmal nichts mit deinem Verhalten zu tun. 

Wichtig bei deiner Problembewältigung ist, dass du auf die Ängste und Sorgen deiner Mutter eingehst, nicht auf das Spiel. Ich denke, dass wird langfristig deine Probleme lösen. Je mehr du versuchst, sie zu überzeugen, desto mehr wird sie sich in ihrer Unsicherheit und Sorge zurückziehen, sodass du noch schwieriger an sie herankommen wirst. 

Gehe auf ihre Angst ein, höre sie dir an und versuche nicht, sie mit Argumenten zu entkräften. Angst ist Angst, die ist nicht diskutierbar. Akzeptiere es. Danach erkläre deine Gedanken/Wünsche und Bedürfnisse und bitte sie, diese ebenso zu verstehen und sich nicht wieder hinter ihrer Sorge zu verstecken. Du bist 15 Jahre alt und musst langsam selbst über einige Aspekte deines Lebens entscheiden, da dies ein wichtiger Teil des Erwachsenwerdens ist. Bitte sie, dir mehr Freiraum für Selbstverantwortung zu geben. Und das erreicht man nicht mit der elterlichen Freigabe von WoW!

Dann könnt ihr versuchen, Kompromisse zu schließen und eine Lösung zu finden. Dies wird euch beide weiterbringen.

Liebe Grüße
Elenie


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (24. Oktober 2008)

schau dir die super nanny an. da kannste lernen wie kinder zu ihrem willen kommen und welche maßnahmen eltern ergreifen um das zu verhindern. studiere diese maßnahmen um gegenmaßnahmen auszuklügeln


----------



## Adanadar (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe selber Kinder und glaub mir, was absolut nicht funktionieren wird, ist sie auf Gedeih und Verderben versuchen umzustimmen. Vielleicht hast du das Glück und deine Eltern interessieren sich für dich und deine Zukunft. Natürlich nervt es, hat es mich auch immer tierisch. Sie machen das aber nicht, um dir schaden zu wollen, sondern weil sie berechtigt Angst haben, dass du in etwas abrutschst, dass nicht gut für dich sein könnte. Dazu kommt noch, dass sie wahrscheinlich nicht mit Computerspielen auskennen und wohl einen ziemlich verklärten Blick auf das Medium haben dürften.

Das beste wird wohl sein, wenn du ihr zeigen kannst, das du vernünftig mit Computerspielen umgehen kannst. Und mach ja nicht den Fehler, mit schlechteren Beispielen (Saufen, Kiffen usw.) zu kommen, die meisten werden das durchschauen und mit so kindische Vergleiche und Argumente werden schiesst du nur ein Eigentor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Natürlich ist das jetzt nur meine Meinung aber wenn du ihnen zeigst, dass du eben nicht jeden Tag WoW spielen musst, werden sie auch nichts dagegen haben, wenn es dann mal ein bisschen länger dauert. Lass darum den PC auch mal aus und mach etwas anderes, dass dir Spass macht und erzähl deinen Eltern davon.

Reife Kommunikation ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg und das nicht nur bei den Eltern, sondern auch in der Schule, Arbeit und vor allem in einer Beziehung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (24. Oktober 2008)

@ TE wie schon viele gesagt haben zeig ihr mal das Spiel, damit sie sich net soviele Sorgen macht. Zeig das du weiter Schule usw gut auf die Reihe bekommst und dann klappts scho.


----------



## Akumab (24. Oktober 2008)

Deine Mutter wird vom "Unterschichtfernsehen" schon so geimpft sein, dass Du ihr jegliche Kommentare bringen kannst und
es nicht daran ändern wird, dass sie Computerspiele scheiße findet.
Ich bin mittlerweile 26, spiele seit über 13 Jahren Konsolen- und PC-Spiele online und offline und meine Mutter
kann das immernoch nicht verstehen, obwohl ich seit einigen Jahren mit meiner Lebensgefährtin zusammenlebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Akzeptiere es einfach, dass die Generation Deiner und meiner Mutter sich nie damit anfreunden wird und
versuche einfach einen Kompromiss mit ihr zu finden, dass Du z.B. Deinen Notenschnitt verbessern oder
halten musst, dafür darfst Du Dir Deine Freizeit einteilen wie Du magst.
Ich zocke ja z.B. auch mit meinen RL Freunden gerne online (PS3 oder PC), da wir 30 bzw. noch mehr km
auseinander wohnen und da ein tägliches Treffen im RL auf Dauer ziemlich kostspielig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit Headset kann man so gemütlich labern und nebenbei zockt man halt.

Grüße,
René/Akumab


----------



## Myanda (24. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt Eltern die sind engstirnig und welche die neue Informationen aufnehmen und verdauen können.
Hast du den ersten Part, hast du es sehr schwer. Werde nicht aufmüpfig oder "Anti". Du bist abhängig von Ihnen, das wissen sie.
Sie sollen dir einen alternativen Vorschlag machen wie du sonst deine Zeit verbringen sollst. Ihnen wird sowieso nichts vernünftiges einfallen.
Was kann passieren: "Schau doch (mit uns) fernsehen. --> Du: "Ich interessiere mich nicht für ..." 
"Triff dich doch mit Freunden. --> Du: "Die zocken doch auch :-)"  oder "Wir sehen uns doch in der Schule..."
"Mach Sport." - "Wieso wollt ihr mir eigentlich Sachen aufdrängen zu denen ich keine Lust habe."
"Mach Hausaufgaben" - "Die sind schon fertig."
"Lies ein Buch" - (Als ob die eins lesen...) "Warum ihr mich nicht und meine Interessen?".

Hast du tolerantere Eltern würde ich Ihnen wirklich versuchen das Spiel nahe zu bringen. Eigener Char, erklären. Weltevents etc.
Das wurde ja auch schon oft geschrieben.


----------



## wowraider (24. Oktober 2008)

haste recht @myanda

es is aber auch so das die eltern genrell eine scheiß einstellung zu wow haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
sie wissen net ma worum es genau geht und sind nur am mekern!!


mfg wowraider


----------



## Hexenfluch (24. Oktober 2008)

wieso eine stunde alter das wäre soger zu wenig spielzeit und die sagt das du süchtig bist die hatse ja nicht alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akumab (24. Oktober 2008)

@Hexenfluch
Aufgrund starker Schädigung der Artikulation durch überhöhten WoW-Konsum disqualifiziert! Alter!


----------



## wýrm.. (24. Oktober 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Jeder Psychologe wird deiner Mutter zustimmen - du bist süchtig nach World of Warcraft. Das ist jetzt kein Witz oder ein böser Flame. Manch einer trinkt jeden Abend *nur* ein Bier - auch das ist schon Alkoholismus.
> 
> Du solltest deiner Mutter zeigen, wie du Schule und PC Spiele jeglicher Art unter einen Hut bringst. Beweise ihr, das du verantwortlich mit dem Medium umgehst. Zuerst musst du deinen Eltern aber immer mitteilen, was in der Schule und ausserschulisch gemacht wurde - das schafft Vertrauen.
> 
> ...



- maladin hat zwar recht, aber sind nicht fast alle schönen dinge in gewisser weise eine sucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die frage ist nur, wie man damit umgeht.
bzw in deinem fall , beherrscht du das spiel , oder es dich ....


----------



## Sharwen (24. Oktober 2008)

Tachchen.

Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch mit anderen Familienmitgliedern aussieht. Bei mir war es erstmal so, dass ich von klein auf bei meinen Großeltern wohnte. Meine Eltern wollten mich nicht und hatten mich abgeschoben.

Meine Mutter ist in die wirkliche Sucht gerutscht. Sie ist nur am zocken, kein Bock auf Arbeit, aber heult rum, weil sie kein Geld hat. 

Ich bin auch mit Computer- und Videospielen groß geworden, hatte die erste SNES Konsole gleich mit 6 Jahren und halt auch mal abends ne Runde gedaddelt mit meinem Opa zusammen.

Dummerweise hatten sie immer noch meine Mutter im Hinterkopf und der Apfel fällt ja bekanntlich nicht weit vom Stamm, nich? Wie die Mutter so die Tochter.

Darum gabs dann wegen ner 3 in irgendner Klausur gleich mal Spielverbot unter der Woche, obwohl ich auch erst alles andere erledigt habe (Hausaufgaben, Freunde, auch mal nicht gespielt).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn ich die Tage davor nicht gezockt sondern gelernt habe.

Ich will jetzt nicht meine Lebensgeschichte erzähln, aber zeigen, dass deine Eltern sicher einen Grund dafür haben. Von den Medien jetzt mal abgesehen. Ich arbeite selber beim Fernsehen. Normalerweise müsste sowas erst gründlich und richtig recherchiert werden, bevor man solch eine Sendung zu einem ohnehin schon "brisantem" Thema über die Flimmerkisten Deutschlands laufen lässt. Die schlampen da nur leider ganz schön, weil es ja alles schlecht aussehen muss, um Einschaltquoten zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Oktober 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hilfe ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Zusammenhang liegt darin das er das Argument bringt "Andere machens auch" "Andere machens noch viel mehr", leider gibt es viel zu viele Leute die so denken, seis in der Politik oder im Sozialen..... (Mein Nachbar hat ne Waffe ich kauf mir auch eine(doofes Beispiel ich weiss...))

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang dasselbe Problem und hab erkannt das übermässiger Konsum von Online Spielen wie WoW nicht gesund ist. Ich hatte über meine Prüfungszeit eine Pause eingelegt da ich extrem schlecht war in der Schule. Das hatte aber nichts mit Online Spielen zu tun, das wurde psychologisch bewiesen. Seit ich jetzt arbeite zocke ich wieder, aber im vernünftigen Rahmen, sprich wenn ich in IF rummgammle und nach ner Beschäftigung suche und meine Mutter/Vater/Kollege/Freundin whatever kommt und mich fragt ob ich mit ihm/ihr/es nen Film schauen will denk ich nach ob ich Lust dazu habe und wenn Ja Alt+F4. Aber es gibt auch Zeiten wo man Lust hat zu zocken... Man sollte einfach nur den VERNÜNFTIGEN MENSCHENVERSTAND einsetzen.....


----------

